# Louisville, KY cubers around or near?



## Michael Womack (Feb 5, 2020)

I just want to know how many cubers are hear near me that are active on this form. Cause I might want to go and start a local cubing club/group or something like that. I also just want to know who else is in the area.


----------



## gkosterjr (Jul 26, 2021)

I've recently gotten into 3x3 cubing and most of what I know and have learned has been from YouTube. I would be interested in a local group of MeetUp if you were to put one together...... but I would not classify myself as a speed cuber, yet.


----------

